# The 13 Postures



## Xue Sheng (Dec 19, 2013)

*EXPOSITIONS OF INSIGHTS INTO THE PRACTICE OF THE THIRTEEN POSTURES*

*by Wu Yu-hsiang (Wu Yuxian) (1812 - 1880)
sometimes attributed to Wang Chung-yueh
as researched by Lee N. Scheele*



> The _hsin_ [mind-and-heart] mobilizes the _ch'i_ [vital life energy].
> 
> Make the _ch'i_ sink calmly;
> then the _ch'i_ gathers and permeates the bones.
> ...


*SONG OF THE THIRTEEN POSTURES*

*by Unknown Author
as researched by Lee N. Scheele*



> The Thirteen Postures should not be taken lightly;
> the source of the postures is in the waist.
> 
> Be mindful of the interchange between insubstantial and substantial;
> ...


*SONGS OF THE EIGHT POSTURES*

*Attributed to T'an Meng-hsien
as researched by Lee N. Scheele

*


> *The Song of Peng*
> 
> What is the meaning of _Peng_ energy?
> It is like the water supporting a moving boat.
> ...


----------

